# Software / Hardware Empfangsbereich



## knorpe (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Community,

hab da mal eine andere Frage.

Wir wollen in unseren neuen Bürogebäude am Eingang mittels einen bereits vorhanden TV´s (75") einen Infoscreen schalten.
Google gibt unzählige Hits und diverse Hardware- und Softwarevorschläge.

Gibt es hier von eurer Seite bereits Erfahrungen / Empfehlungen?

Danke 
knorpe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mal sagen, kommt ganz darauf an, was ihr genau anzeigen wollt

-PowerPoint Präsentation, irgendwelche Produktionswerte.....


----------



## knorpe (23 Oktober 2018)

ich würde Mal grob sagen:

Raumplaner für 4-6 Besprechungszimmer
Werbevideos
Powerpoint Präsentationen
PDF / Bilder
Splittscreen wäre fesch - damit man hier etwas Einblenden kann - Messinfos, Pressaussendungen oder Newsletter usw.
Soll einfach am Eingang den Kunden und Unterlieferanten einen guten Eindruck vermitteln.
Würden wir auch für Inhouse Veranstaltungen nützen.

LG


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2018)

Wirf mal einen Blick auf Grafana.
Damit kannst du alle möglichen Dashboards erzeugen.


----------



## Fabpicard (23 Oktober 2018)

Oder gleich den, der auf dem CCC immer aktiv ist 

https://info-beamer.com/opensource

(läuft auch aufm Pi)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## knorpe (24 Oktober 2018)

Danke . habe mir das einmal angesehen.
Wäre aber eher auf der Suche nach etwas das keine Bastlerlösung ist. Sowas wird von unserer EDV fix nicht akzeptiert.
Darf ruhig etwas Kosten - und soll vor allen MIR in Zukunft wenig bis gar keine Arbeit machen.
Die Dame am Empfang sollte das einfach bedienen können.


----------



## Loenne (24 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Knorpe,



> Wäre aber eher auf der Suche nach etwas das keine Bastlerlösung ist.



Wenn du auf der Suche nach einem professionellem System bist dann schau mal hier: https://www.spinetix.com/de
Hier kannst du sehen wie dann die Inhalte (z.B. durch die Sekretärin) eingestellt werden können: https://vimeo.com/142610796

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## knorpe (24 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

das kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe - muss mich mal ein bisschen damit beschäftigen um hier den Funktionsumfang kenne zu lernen.
Danke


----------

